# 2 Person 3D scramble



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Mid-Thumb Bowmen is having a 2 person best arrow scramble May 15. Sign up is from 2-4 with a shotgun start @ 4:30.The cost is $30 per team with a 50% pay back. No magnification and no range finders allowed for scramble. We are also having a regular 30 target shoot May 16 registration is from 8-3. 
2080 Stimson Rd. Brown City, Mi 48416 [email protected]


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Are there going to be different classes or are those the only restrictions?


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

fishpig said:


> Are there going to be different classes or are those the only restrictions?


Those are the only restrictions.


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

I miss that club. When I was a kid my dad was one of the first members. I remember putting in a couple of the target stations on the old "broadhead side". 

I killed my first deer with a bow wearing an old camo ball cap with a big blue Mid Thumb Bowmen patch on the front

I never moved back to the thumb after leaving for college, and am now 3 hours away. 

I have to work this weekend, but could you post any other Mid-thumb shoots? I would love to come back up there, camp for the weekend (if they still do it there), and shoot the same courses I did as a kid.


----------

